# Bow tuning? The french method??



## tigrz2000 (Aug 5, 2006)

I just read the french method on a post below and got curious at just what my bow looked like compared to this.... I'm practicing at 20 30 and 40 yds normally.....I just shot my bow in the basement at 3 yds and I hit 3 to 4 inchs low from the center dot I made...according to the method I need to move up that much...this blows my mind for I'm not in to all the tuning stuff, What am I about to do to my setup, am I simply fine tuning my center shot or am I about to blow all my setting out of the water??


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

tigrz2000 said:


> I just read the french method on a post below and got curious at just what my bow looked like compared to this.... I'm practicing at 20 30 and 40 yds normally.....I just shot my bow in the basement at 3 yds and I hit 3 to 4 inchs low from the center dot I made...according to the method I need to move up that much...this blows my mind for I'm not in to all the tuning stuff, What am I about to do to my setup, am I simply fine tuning my center shot or am I about to blow all my setting out of the water??


Hello tigrz2000:


John Dudley talks about the French Tuning method on his website.

I have modified his instructions to make it simpler,
and my "short version" will help you
set the left to right position for your pins (windage),
and
help you set the left to right position of your arrow rest (centershot).

When you are done with my "short version" of French Tuning,
then your arrow will be firing straight,
at short, medium and long distances.

You will need to go to the practice range
to figure out how adjust the vertical spacing of your pins,
for 20 yds and 30 yds, etc.


You need 10 yards of space to do this.




Let's tackle this one step at a time.

First,
let's tackle the centershot for the arrow rest
and
find the correct windage (left-right adjustment) for the pins.


I have a simplified version of something called French Tuning.
Don't worry about what this method is called.

Very simple to do.











Hang a target face so the bullseye is at your shoulder height.

Put a nail at the top,
and hang a weighted string,
so the string splits the bullseye in half.

Now,
start at 9 feet. Yup, just 9 feet.

Fire a field point arrow.

If the field point arrow misses the string to the left,
then move all the pins to the left. (Adjust the entire sight housing).

If the field point arrow misses to the string to the right,
then move all the pins to the right.

The goal is to nail the string perfectly.
You want your field point arrow to be exactly below the center
of the bullseye.



Now,
go back to 10 yards.

Fire a 3 arrow group.

Find the center of the arrow group.

If the center of the arrow group is to the left of the string,
move the arrow rest to the right.

If the center of the arrow group is to the right of the string,
move the arrow rest to the left.

Goal is to have the hanging string split your arrow group in half.



Now,
go back to 9 feet.

Fire a field point arrow.

If the field point arrow does not exactly nail the hanging string,
then adjust all of your pins to the left or right,
until the arrow is dead center under the exact center of the bullseye.


Now,
go back to 10 yards.

Adjust the arrow rest in tiny amounts,
until the hanging string splits your 3 arrow group in half.


When you are done,
you can fire a field point arrow from 9 feet
and it will be exactly underneath the center of the bullseye.

Your 3 arrow group from 10 yards,
will also be split in half by the hanging string.



Now, your centershot (arrow rest)
and your windage (pins) will be perfect.


----------



## bumper (Aug 27, 2004)

I don't understand why you are concerned with your arrow hitting below your target a 3 yards....french tuning is adjusting center shot (right/left) Am I missing something here?


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

tigrz2000 said:


> I just read the french method on a post below and got curious at just what my bow looked like compared to this.... I'm practicing at 20 30 and 40 yds normally.....I just shot my bow in the basement at 3 yds and I hit 3 to 4 inchs low from the center dot I made...according to the method I need to move up that much...this blows my mind for I'm not in to all the tuning stuff, What am I about to do to my setup, am I simply fine tuning my center shot or am I about to blow all my setting out of the water??


At that distance you SHOULD be hitting 3 - 4 inches low.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Bow tuning? The French method?*

Your question: No. You're not going to "blow all your settings out of the water." Here goes; Move your gang sight so the top pin allows for perfect hit at 3 yards. This same pin will let you hit dead on at the longer distance. Your speed will determine distance, so say anywhere from 50 to 65 yards. Once you have perfect center shot you move your gang sight back so whatever pin allows the distance you had before starting.

Note: Pin postions only change when you change the flight path of your arrow. Reducing or increasing speed changes flight path. Some archers worry like mad when they find their settings are off after reserving the center serving (changing the string nock) or some minor adjustment to the rest. ONLY ONE SETTING IS OFF - the gang setting. Move the gang so whatever pin hits like before and the others all fall in. This is true of the verticle or the horizontal. Simple as that.


----------



## esowers (Oct 10, 2007)

*french tuning*

what do you mean gang pin?


----------



## candless (Apr 27, 2006)

esowers said:


> what do you mean gang pin?


The adjustment that moves all the pins in unison...on some sights, pins can be adjusted individually.


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

esowers said:


> what do you mean gang pin?


 Sight pins are mounted to the sight housing. When you move the housing and all the pins move together in unison that is referred to as a gang. As opposed to moving each pin independently of each other. What SonnyThomas is saying is that as long as you do not change the position of the individual pins, all the distance settings will not change. For example on a 3 pin sight the 20, 30, 40 yd adjustments will not change once you adjust the entire gange back to where the 20 yd pin is hitting the X when you are at 20yds. (for that matter if you were just to get *any *of the pins to shoot "on" at there corresponding distance the other pins will also hit "on" at there corresponding distances. Assuming nothing else was done to change the speed of your arrow).


----------

